# Want to start a new SA Cichlid tank...Advice appreciated!



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got a a new 55 gallon tank which is still empty and dry. I want (need) to move my medium-large sized female Angel fish out of my existing 45 gallon community tank and into the new tank. I also have 2 long-finned GBRs (1 male, 1 female) which I want to move in. I'm planning to introduce a new similar sized male Angel when the new tank is ready.

I'm thinking of an unplanted tank (maybe some fake plants in the back corners for hiding spots- 'scaping is not my thing), rock and driftwood. Thoughts on whether this would work?

Any ideas on what other SA Cichlids would work in this mix? I'm looking for good colour and diversity. I like fish with personalities but am not looking for too much drama or extraordinary care requirements.

Thanks for reading my post. All advice is appreciated!

Brad


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The scaping of rocks, driftwood and fake plants sounds fine. Which additional fish would depend on what colouring size you are looking for.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Riceburner, thanks for responding to my post.

I'm not looking for fish that get too big, so dwarves I think. Also the more I read about GBRs the more I'm wondering how well they'll interact with other more aggressive species. The male is currently getting pretty stressed out by my rainbow shark (who is in a breeding enclosure inside my community tank until I can sort out a better arrangement). Maybe its better to keep my GBRs in the community aquarium (45g) and move my shark and Angel? Would that give me more options of SA Cichlids in the new tank??


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

bump

(and the extra characters needed to exceed 10)


----------

